# In the grass



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Hit Blackwater this morning. Got 5 nice bull gills on my 3wgt. rod. All on top water, home tied bug's.All in the grass away from the shoreline. Mostly submergergedweed lines but a couple on emerged grass line, very spooky though, I mean there was a bird flying bythat farted andspooked 'um,I think they are still recovering from thee weekend. All my cast's had to be 30' or so.Got some pics. but they were just your standerd bull gils, 1/2 - 3/4 lb. Not worth posting.Great fun on a 3wgt. if you can keep them out of the weeds. Only had a couple hours, Ithink the bite wouldve been on all day though. Water is still high and dirty.


----------

